# Vakuum Motor (Flame Licker)



## rake60 (Jul 18, 2007)

I've never attempted this flame licker.
The language is German and I'm still working on translating it.
http://www.rake60.com/photogallery/Vakuum_Motor.pdf


----------



## gabby (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi ya, I have just tried to follow your "flame licker" lead , but I can't find it.
I must be doing something wrong, any chance you could ping me another link please.
Cheers
Graham


----------



## deverett (Jul 22, 2012)

Have a look at
http://www.john-tom.com/MiscrPlans/Vakuum_Motor/Vakuum_Motor.pdf

I believe that's the same one.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## deverett (Jul 22, 2012)

Have a look at 

http://www.john-tom.com/MiscrPlans/Vakuum_Motor/Vakuum_Motor.pdf

That's the one, I believe.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## gabby (Jul 23, 2012)

that's great many thanx
Gabby


----------



## fcheslop (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi its a nice build not to many probs just used 25.4 to convert
Good luck


----------



## chucketn (Jul 23, 2012)

rake60 said:


> I've never attempted this flame licker.
> The language is German and I'm still working on translating it.
> http://www.rake60.com/photogallery/Vakuum_Motor.pdf


 
Your link is not working correctly. I goe to your website but nothing about the Vakuum Motor. 
I have tried to get that .pdf translated to no avail. I was able to pick out a few words like brass and steel, but that's about it. 
If you get it translated, can you share the results, please?

Chuck


----------



## deverett (Jul 25, 2012)

Chuck

I tried to translate the .pdf file using Multilyzer, (which is supposed to be able to translate pdf files) but it just comes up with an error saying that it can only detect images.

Be that as it may, the drawings are quite clear and if you don't want to work in metric dimensions, do as Fraser suggested and convert to imperial by dividing the measurements given by 25.4.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## Chriske (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi,

Maybe this could help..?

Chris


----------



## Gedeon Spilett (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi
the PDF used comes from a scanned magazine or a book, and therefore requires an OCR treatment ( if the resolution of the images is sufficient) to get a text (in German) that can be translated by the internet tools. No OCR : no text. This is only for the text of the Dr Bachmann paper, for the drawings, the ocr program will most probably returns a mess, too much mixes between text and lines.
I did the OCR, and can send you the german text file through a PM, I did not translated it since I read german, however I'm not sure if this allowed for a copyrighted  document.


----------



## coulsea (Jul 18, 2016)

I have recently built this and it works quite well.
I have modified it slightly because of the materials available. cast iron is used for the bore and piston, an important part of running a flame licker is  using a fiberglass wick in the burner, it will burn clean and not gum up the valve. this one needs the flame in exactly the right place for it to run. Singer sewing machine oil is used in the bore and valve.


----------

